# نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 مارس 2008)

السلام لكـــــــــــم,


كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


عندى سؤالين:


1- ليه دايما بنقول اللى بيشوف الرب يسوع بعديها يموت ع طول؟؟؟


2-هل الشيطان يعرف أفكارى التى لم أبوح بها لأحد؟؟؟؟


وشكراااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*



كيريا قال:


> 1- ليه دايما بنقول اللى بيشوف الرب يسوع بعديها يموت ع طول؟؟؟




مين اللى بيقول ؟

مافى قديسين كتير شافوه السيد المسيح له المجد 

وبعد كده مماتوش على طول 

زى الأنبا بيشوى وتاماف إيرينى.... إلخ 

قديسين كتييييييييير شافوه ومماتوش بعد كده على طول 




كيريا قال:


> 2-هل الشيطان يعرف أفكارى التى لم أبوح بها لأحد؟؟؟؟



عزيزتى...

الشيطان هو منبع الافكار الشريرة 

يعنى هو اللى بيعد الانسان للآفكار الشريرة

ربنا ينور قلبك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

*ناس كتير شافت الرب يسوةع و ظهرلهم و حكولنا شكلة اية على اد ما قدروا*

*و منهم الام المباركة ناهد متولي*

*اسمع شهادتها و شوف جمال يسوع من خلالها*​


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت كيريا*


كيريا قال:


> 1- ليه دايما بنقول اللى بيشوف الرب يسوع بعديها يموت ع طول؟؟؟



*دة من بساطة الإيمان*
*فهناك من يقول أنهم رأوا السيد المسيح له كل المجد أثناء النوم*
*ولذاك هو اتي كي يأخذني معه للملكوت وهذا نابع عن تأثر من المرض مثلاً بجانب الأشتياق القلبي للملكوت والأنتهاء من جسد المعاناه*
*بس دة بيختلف من شخص لشخص حسب إيمانه*
*وطبعاص دية مش قاعدة ثابته ولا عقيدة دة ممكن يدخل تحت بند القامات الروحية والإيمان*​


كيريا قال:


> 2-هل الشيطان يعرف أفكارى التى لم أبوح بها لأحد؟؟؟؟


*بالطبع لا*
*ولكن الشيطان رائع في الأستنتاج*
*فهو يستنتج خطواتك وأقوالك وكل شئ وهذا بسبب انه قوي جداً كملاك سابق*
*فيستنتج ويفكر ويحاول وقد يكون أستنتاجه صحيح ويحاول أن يضع رأيه وأعاقاته وهكذا وكل هذا يكون بحسب قامتك الروحية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ناس كتير شافت الرب يسوةع و ظهرلهم و حكولنا شكلة اية على اد ما قدروا*
> 
> *و منهم الام المباركة ناهد متولي*
> 
> *اسمع شهادتها و شوف جمال يسوع من خلالها*​


*هل هذه الشهادة موجودة في هذا المنتدى ؟
أن كانت موجودة فهل أغلبك بالرابط عزيزتي فراشة*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

اخواتى بجد سمعت المقوله دى الا بيشوف ربنا بيموت علطول ويمكن اقتنعت بارائكم شويه 
لكن اختى مرمر فى السؤال التانى انا لم اقصد الافكار الشريرة انا اقصد انا لما بصلى مثلا بفكر فى افكار معينه وبصمم على عمل اشياء والاقى اتخربت وبحس ان الشيطان عرفها وعطلها عشان معملهاش وحاجات كتيرة كتير شكيك هل ممكن يكون سامع صوتى الداخلى ولا هو الا باعتلى الفكر دة وانا افتكت انه من اداخلى ولا ايه بجد مشعارفه


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*



كيريا قال:


> اخواتى بجد سمعت المقوله دى الا بيشوف ربنا بيموت علطول ويمكن اقتنعت بارائكم شويه
> لكن اختى مرمر فى السؤال التانى انا لم اقصد الافكار الشريرة انا اقصد انا لما بصلى مثلا بفكر فى افكار معينه وبصمم على عمل اشياء والاقى اتخربت وبحس ان الشيطان عرفها وعطلها عشان معملهاش وحاجات كتيرة كتير شكيك هل ممكن يكون سامع صوتى الداخلى ولا هو الا باعتلى الفكر دة وانا افتكت انه من اداخلى ولا ايه بجد مشعارفه


*أنا بعرف أن الشيطان لا يعرف ما في داخل الانسان
و ألله أعلم ........................*


----------



## fredyyy (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

*كيريا*
*1- ليه دايما بنقول اللى بيشوف الرب يسوع بعديها يموت ع طول؟*

*فيه آيات حلوية تطمن بتقول :*

*يو 14:9 *
*قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني** فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب*

*يو 20:20 *
*ولما قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه.ففرح التلاميذ اذ رأوا** الرب.*

*مر 16:9 *
*وبعد ما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر** اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين.*

*مر 16:12 *
*وبعد ذلك ظهر** بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم وهما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية.*

*مر 16:14 *
*اخيرا ظهر** للاحد عشر وهم متكئون ووبخ عدم ايمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم لانهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام.*

*من الأفضل والأروع عندما نتعامل مع الرب أن نرجع للكتاب المقدس *

*وفي تعاملنا لا نعتمد على الأمور المحسوسة الملموسة*

*ولكن ندَّرب أروا حنا على العلاقة الروحية معه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*2-هل الشيطان يعرف أفكارى التى لم أبوح بها لأحد؟*

*ممكن يعرفها إذا تناقشنا معاه مثل آدم وحواء       :36_11_9:*

*لكن الشيطان يُقاوم ولا يُناقش *

*يع 4:7 *
*فاخضعوا للّه. قاوموا** ابليس فيهرب منكم.     :15_3_35[1]:
​* 
**** كيفية المقاومة *

*كلام الله  +  لبس ترس الايمان (الثقة في الله ووعوده لحمايتنا)*

*لو 4:8 *
*فاجابه يسوع وقال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك** تسجد** واياه وحده تعبد.*

*اف 6:16 *
*حاملين فوق الكل ترس الايمان الذي به تقدرون** ان تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة.*
*:36_3_17:*​ 
*لنا النصرة إذا تمسكنا بالمكتوب ولنا (-----) إذا نخلينا عن كلام الله *

​


----------



## danielgad (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

"فقال (موسي متكلما الي الله ) أرني مجدك.    فقال أجيز كل جودتي قدامك.وانادي باسم الرب قدامك.واتراءف على من اتراءف وارحم من ارحم.  وقال لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي.لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش.  وقال الرب هوذا عندي مكان.فتقف على الصخرة.   ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي اني اضعك في نقرة من الصخرة واسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز.  ثم ارفع يدي فتنظر ورائي.واما وجهي فلا يرى"							( خروج 33 : 20)

  "فقال منوح لامرأته نموت موتا لاننا قد رأينا الله. فقالت له امرأته لو اراد الرب ان يميتنا لما اخذ من يدنا محرقة وتقدمة ولما ارانا كل هذه ولما كان في مثل هذا الوقت اسمعنا مثل هذه." (قضاة 13 : 22 – 23)
" الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر" ( يوحنا 1 : 18 )​الاخ العزيز 
 بقراءة الآيات السابقة نجد 
*ان الله لا يمكن رؤيته ولم يره أحد قط 
*انما قد تمت رؤيته في اقنوم الابن الرب يسوع المسيح – ملحوظة – وهو الموجود قبل كل الدهور .
* طلب موسي رؤية مجد الله فقال الله له انك إن رأيتني تموت , وهذه ليست عقوبة انما تعبير عن حقيقة ان رؤية مجد الله هي فوق قدرة تحمل البشر و لدرجة ان الانسان لا يتحملها ويعيش !!
*بناءت علي هذه المعلومة لما رأي منوح –والد شمشون – عندما رأي الرب ولاسيما عند صعوده في نار المحرقة – الذبيحة – اعتقد خطأ انه سوف يموت مع ان الظاهر له كان شخص الرب يسوع المسيح.
*راي آدم الله في الجنه ورأي اخنوخ الله علي الارض ورأي ابراهيم الله في زيارة الثلاثة رجال وغيرهم , و في كل هذه الظروف رأي هؤلاء الناس شخص الرب يسوع المسيح وهو الاقنوم المتجسد و الذي فيه اتاح الله لنا رؤية نفسه وتقدر اجسادنا ان تتحمله!! وهو في احد التعبيرات وصف بأنه ملاك الرب او رئيس جند الرب ... ألخ
 "والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا."


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

ميرسى جامد ليكم بس مفهمتش حاجه بردة معلش سامحو ضعفى وغبائى  لكن شكرا ليكى فريدى على التدريبوكيفيه المقاومه 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

++++ المسيح هو ينبوع الحياة ،  فكل من ينعم عليهم بإظهار ذاته لهم ، تمتلئ حياتهم بالفرح المجيد :- [ ففرحوا إذ رأوا الرب ]
++++ المسيح هو الشفاء ، فكل من عاينوه إنتقلوا من الضعف إلى الإمتلاء بالقوة .

+++ وهذه المقولة -- التى ذكرتها الأخت -- غريبة جداً جداً ، ولم نسمع شيئاً كهذا أبداً ، فمن أين أتت بها ؟ إنها تشبه أفكار الشكوك التى يطرحها الشيطان عدو الخير ، ليفصلنا عن محبة المسيح حياتنا وقوتنا وفرحنا ، ليمكنه أن يقتنصنا .

+++ أما عن كلام الله مع موسى النبى ، فالمقصود هو رؤية اللاهوت ذاته ( وليس كما فى معجزة التجسد ) ، فذلك غير ممكن ، لأن طاقة اللاهوت العظيمة لا يمكن للجسديين أن يحتملوها .

++++ أما عن معرفة الشيطان لأفكار الناس ، فذلك يختلف من شخص لآخر . 
++ فالقديسون يكون لهم مثل سور حماية ، فلا يقدر الشيطان على إختراقهم ، بل يطرح أفكاره من خارج ، كمثل شخص ينادى من خارج البيت .
++ ولكنهم -- بروح الإفراز -- يعرفون أن مصدر هذه الأفكار هو الشيطان ، ويطردونها بالصلاة .

+++ وأما المتوانين ، فيكونون مثل بيت بلا سور ، كل أحد يقدر على أن يدخله ويرى ما فيه ، بكل سهولة .، بل ويسكنون فيه ، ويملأوه من كل أفكارهم المفسدة والمضللة .


----------



## danielgad (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*



> ليه دايما بنقول اللى بيشوف الرب يسوع بعديها يموت ع طول؟؟؟


الرد:
طلب موسي ان يري الله فقال له الله "وقال لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي. لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش" 
وهذا القول من الله لموسي لا يعبر عن تهديد او عقوبة لمن يري الله  الآب في عظمة لاهوته بل يعبر عن عدم امكانية الجسم البشري من رؤية مجد الله الآب  و فرضا حدث ذلك فسيموت الانسان لشدة المجد الالهي . 
وهنا نري ان اقنوم  الابن ( الرب يسوع) وهو الاقنوم الذي رأه الناس في العهد القديم ورآه التلاميذ و الشعب في  العهد  الجديد ولم يمت احد !!  
وهنا يتضح المعني في الاية المذكورة في انجيل يوحنا 
"والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده " 
 والكلمة اي الله صار جسدا يعني تجسد في صورة انسان وحل بيننا يعني نزل شخصا انسانا كاملا  بين الناس لكي يراه الناس  ومن يراه يكون قد رأي الله الآب نفسه الذي من المستحيل رؤيته. 
 وصلت !!
وبكده يكون القول بان من يري الرب يسوع يموت قول خاطئ.
 ربنا يباركك.​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

انا مجبتش الفكلاة دى منلا شئ انا بسمعها من اصحابى فى الكليه لما نقعد نحكى مع بعض وكنت سمعتها مرة من ناس فى الكنيسه وكنت بسمعها من جدتى معرفش بقى وشكرا لردك
وميرسى يادانيال لردك على السؤال بجد فهمنى قوىبس بليز عاوزة الشاهد بالظبط عشان اشوفه  واتاكداكتر وميرسى اخى مكرم ردك فوق الرائع يسوع يحفظكم


----------



## danielgad (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

اهلا كيريا
 الشواهد موجودة في نفس الموضوع  اعلاه المشاركة رقم 11
ربنا يباركك
 وها هي مقتبسة منها :


> فقال (موسي متكلما الي الله ) أرني مجدك. فقال أجيز كل جودتي قدامك.وانادي باسم الرب قدامك.واتراءف على من اتراءف وارحم من ارحم. وقال لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي.لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش. وقال الرب هوذا عندي مكان.فتقف على الصخرة. ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي اني اضعك في نقرة من الصخرة واسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز. ثم ارفع يدي فتنظر ورائي.واما وجهي فلا يرى" ( خروج 33 : 20)
> 
> "فقال منوح لامرأته نموت موتا لاننا قد رأينا الله. فقالت له امرأته لو اراد الرب ان يميتنا لما اخذ من يدنا محرقة وتقدمة ولما ارانا كل هذه ولما كان في مثل هذا الوقت اسمعنا مثل هذه." (قضاة 13 : 22 – 23)
> " الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر" ( يوحنا 1 : 18 )



 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. يو 1 : 14​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نفسى حد يقولى ليه بجد نفسى اعرف اجابتكم لانهم محيرنى*

ميرسىىىىىىىى جداااااااااا اخى دانيال ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
انا بجد مبسوطه عشان لو سمعت الكلام دة تانى اعرف ارد وبالشواهد كمان


----------

